# Austrian Rear Hub?



## baronvoncatania (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a middleweight Schwinn and the rear hub says Austria and Schwinn approved. Whats up with that? How common is that?

Thanks jim


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2013)

Some were Germany, Schwinn approved also.
Why make your own, if you can have someone else do a quality item cheaper?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2013)

It's my understanding that the Austrian 3 speed hub was a one year only thing for Schwinn, 1959.


----------



## ventana (Oct 5, 2013)

*German and Austrian Schwinn Approved Rear Hubs*

baronvoncatania;
  If the rear hub you mention is a single speed then it is a Fichtel if made in Germany and Sachs if it says Austria.  The company was Fichtel & Sachs of Germany. They were available as a no-additional cost option from about 1958 through 1961.  They were produced and marketed in Europe under the Komet brand. They also made the Torpedo 2-speed as well.  They are an excellent design and a very well made rear hub with about 1/3 more braking surface than a comparable Bendix model. The Sachs three speed hub is an excellent hub as well.  It is my understanding that because of their higher cost Schwinn was searching for a replacement for the New Departure hub and sourced hubs from both Bendix and Fichtel & Sachs during that time period as Bendix was having problems producing enough hubs. I believe Schwinn finally went with Bendix as they ramped up production to keep up with Schwinn's demand. Schwinn also continued with Sturmy-Archer for their three speed hubs probably because of lower cost.   I have the German-made hub on my '60 Speedster and it's a lock-'em-stopper for sure. 

Have Fun;
Ventana


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2013)

It is my understanding that the Austria hubs were produced by Steyr. Steyr is the name of the city in Austria where the company was located.
IIRC every Sachs (F&S Fichtel & Sachs) hub I've seen has been marked Schweinfurt, which is the city in Germany where the company was founded.


----------



## ventana (Oct 5, 2013)

*Styer*

alw;
   That's interesting. I am assuming that you are referring to Steyr-Daimler-Puch of Steyr, Austria.  Many years ago I worked for an arms importer that imported Styer Mannlicher firearms.  The rifles were all stamped made in Austria but some of the magazines were stamped Sachs.  That's why assumed Sachs also had a manufacturing facility in Austria as well as Schweinfurt, Germany, maybe not.

Have Fun;
Ventana


----------



## zoggynog (Feb 11, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> It's my understanding that the Austrian 3 speed hub was a one year only thing for Schwinn, 1959.




I know I'm several months late to this party...but I have an Oct 58 MKII Jaguar with this hub.  Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## spoker (Feb 15, 2014)

ballooner jags and early corvettes,maby some light weight came with alloy austrian 3 speed hubs that were date coded


----------

